# WinCC 7.2



## ducati (25 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon konkrete Informationen zu WinCC 7.2?
z.B. Wann lieferbar, grundlegende Änderungen zu 7.0, was ist mit 7.1, Integration in neuer PCS7-Version etc. ?

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...ws/seiten/produktankuendigung-wincc-v7-2.aspx

Gruß.


----------



## MB. (7 Februar 2013)

*Wieso überhaupt 7.2*

Hallo ich bin verwirrt.
Laut aussage vor einem Jahr von einem Siemens Vertriebler gibt es bei WinCC keine weiterentwicklung mehr. 
Sondern TIA sollte WinCC komplett ablösen.

Nun Steh ich vor einer erweiterung eines WinCC Servers von 7.0 und habe nun keine Idee was zukünftig eingesetzt werden soll TIA11.0 oder WinCC7.2

Weiß jemand mehr über die Zukunft der 2 Produkte?

Laut Angebot eines Lieferanten ist die Version 7.2 Ende Februar 2013 lieferbar

Danke


----------



## ducati (7 Februar 2013)

Naja, WinCC7 ist nun mal Bestandteil von PCS7. Und solange es PCS7 in der bisherigen Form gibt, müssen die auch an WinCC noch was tun. Kann natürlich sein, dass es keine neuen Funktionen/Versionen mehr gibt. Aber Updates und Support auf jeden Fall. Bis TIA das PCS7 ablösen soll, wirds noch mind. 2-3 Jahre dauern (Siemens Aussage), aber daran glaube ich auch noch nicht. Also bist Du mit WinCC7 auf jeden Fall diese Zeit noch up to date.

Wenn Du Deine Erweiterung jetzt machen willst, würde ich auf jeden Fall WinCC7x einsetzen. Weil bis TIA zufriedenstellend für Dich und Deinen Kunden funktioniert, werden vermutlich noch einige Monate (Jahre) vergehen.
Man sollte nicht auf einen fahrenden Zug aufspringen, der sein Ziel noch nicht erreicht hat, bzw. bei dem man noch nicht einmal weiss, in welche Richtung die Weichen gestellt sind...
Momentan macht Siemens seine eigenen Projekte noch nichtmal mit TIA... 

Aber ich will hier in diesem Tread keine Diskussion über TIA anfangen!

Es geht hier um WinCC7.2 und dazu gibt es irgendwie nur sehr spärliche Informationen ...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (11 Februar 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> Im Kern ist WinCC V11 Advanced eine Weiterentwicklung der Runtime von flexible 2008SP2 und WinCC V11 Professionel eine Weiterentwicklung der Runtime WinCC V7.2
> Eine komplett neue Runtime ist in Entwicklung, wann Release steht in den Sternen V20? :-D
> 
> Gruß,
> Centi



zur Vervollständigung dieses Beitrages.


----------



## sailor (12 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
meine Siemensvertreterin hat was von WINCC8.0 gesagt, glaubhaft.
Und WINCC Professionell V12 ist vorläufig gestoppt, wegen exorbitanter Probleme. (Sollten wir diesmal nicht die Versuchskarnickel sein?)
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## IBFS (12 Februar 2013)

sailor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine Siemensvertreterin hat was von WINCC8.0 gesagt, glaubhaft.



Es gibt CFC V8.0 - PCS7 V8.0, da ist es nur logisch, das es WinCC V8.0 gibt ... und vor 2015 wird PCS7 und damit WinCC Vx.x ganz normal weiterentwickelt.




sailor schrieb:


> Und WINCC Professionell V12 ist vorläufig gestoppt, wegen exorbitanter  Probleme.



Belasse es mal bitte nicht nur bei Andeutungen ....   weißt du da mehr?

Frank


----------



## ducati (12 Februar 2013)

sailor schrieb:


> Und WINCC Professionell V12 ist vorläufig gestoppt



Was dann ja auch bedeutet, dass die 1500er CPU für Großanlagen "gestoppt" ist? Ich denke das wird viele freuen, da man noch länger bei seiner bewährten 300/400er bleiben kann...

Gruß.


----------



## IBFS (12 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Was dann ja auch bedeutet, dass die 1500er CPU für Großanlagen "gestoppt" ist? Ich denke das wird viele freuen, da man noch länger bei seiner bewährten 300/400er bleiben kann...
> 
> Gruß.



Erst lesen, dann nachdenken, dann schreiben  ;-) ...  seit wann hat denn* WINCC Professionell *V12 etwas mit CPUs zu tun?  

WINCC Professionell V12  ist der direkte Nachfolger von der SCADA-Software  WinCC Vx.x und mehr nicht. 

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (12 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Erst lesen, dann nachdenken, dann schreiben  ;-) ...  seit wann hat denn* WINCC Professionell *V12 etwas mit CPUs zu tun?
> 
> WINCC Professionell V12  ist der direkte Nachfolger von der SCADA-Software  WinCC Vx.x und mehr nicht.



Stellt sich die Frage, ob eine 1500 mit WinCC 7.x visualisiert werden kann ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## sailor (12 Februar 2013)

Servus,

das ist allerdings die Frage. Aber ich denke mit den IE-Treibern aus der Prtocol Suite dürfte es auf jeden Fall gehen.
Aber bei WINCC8.0 ist dann hoffentlich ein Treiber für TIA-lastige Produkte dabei. Back to the roots. 

Es grüßt
Sailor


----------



## ducati (13 Februar 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage, ob eine 1500 mit WinCC 7.x visualisiert werden kann ...
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Genau, das meinte ich damit.


----------



## Farinin (15 Februar 2013)

Hallo, ja mein Vertreter hat mir auch eine 8.0 zugesagt. Aber hat den nun jemand Ahnung welche Änderungen es in 7.2 gibt?


----------



## sailor (15 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
eigentlich bin ich mit der 7.0 SP3 zufrieden. Man könnte höchstens so unnützen Ballast wie den Picture tree manager abwerfen.
Und die Faceplatetypisierung optimieren.
Auch das ES-OS-laden könnte einfacher sein.
Wenn die 8.0 so eine Zwischenkreatur zu TIA sein soll, dann sollte man gleich die Finger davon lassen.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## IBFS (15 Februar 2013)

sailor schrieb:


> Wenn die* 8.0 so eine Zwischenkreatur zu TIA sein soll,* dann sollte man gleich die Finger davon lassen.



*Ist es nicht*, wie sollte sonst WinCC V8.0 im PCS7 V8.0 Kontext funktionieren.  
Es gibt Sachen, die sind von sich aus schon so logisch, da lohnt es eigentlich
nicht darüber nachzudenken.

Frank


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> *Ist es nicht*, wie sollte sonst WinCC V8.0 im PCS7 V8.0 Kontext funktionieren.
> Es gibt Sachen, die sind von sich aus schon so logisch, da lohnt es eigentlich
> nicht darüber nachzudenken.
> 
> Frank



In PCS7 V8.0 ist WinCC7.0SPx integriert! Manchmal hilft nicht nachdenken sondern nur *wissen*!


----------



## IBFS (15 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> In PCS7 V8.0 ist WinCC7.0SPx integriert! Manchmal hilft nicht nachdenken sondern nur *wissen*!



Es ging um die Frage "*Zwischenkreatur"*. Und diese Frage war zu verneinen. 
Welche WinCC Vx.x mit exakt welche Version PCS7 Vx.x zusammen gerade 
zugelassen ist, ist ein gleitender Prozess tut aber bei der Frage nichts zur Sache.

Jedenfalls wird es noch eine Weile dauern bis es zu WinCC Proffessional V12/12/13/14 (das ist der TIA-Nachfolger von WinCC Vx.x)
das passende PCS7 TIA V[irgendwas geben wird]. In der Prozessleittechnik gelten solche harte Anforderungen, da ist jeglicher
Pfusch und damit jede zu zeitig auf den Markt geworfene Version NoGo.

Frank


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Es ging um die Frage "*Zwischenkreatur"*. Und diese Frage war zu verneinen.



Wie kommst Du da drauf? Wenn das WinCC 7.2 wirklich das WinCC aus TIA V11 Prof ist, dann ist 7.2 schon ne "Zwischenkreatur" 

Bisher weiss hier niemand genaues über 7.2 und schon garnicht über 8.0 Und ob WinCC 7.2 oder 8.0 jemals in PCS7 auftauchen wird, weiss auch niemand. 

Vondaher finde ich die Vermutung, dass WinCC 8.0 ne Zwischenkreatur wird, nicht abwegig.

Gruß


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2013)

Wer bekommt denn noch genaue und RICHTIGE Aussagen von und zu wie es mit PC7 weiter geht?
Stochern wir nicht alle im Trüben, wenn wir für die nächsten 5 Jahre planen wollen?

Wir haben 2 Rechner mit PC7 am selben tag bestellt. Mit der Vorgabe Version 7.1 und Zubehör.
Seltsam war, dass zwar die PC7 Version gepasst hat doch das drum herum war verschieden. Also NCM und Teleservice und Telecontrol und....
Daher immer dann schauen was du bekommst und dann versuchen damit zu überleben.
So machen wir es.


bike


----------



## IBFS (15 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Vondaher finde ich die Vermutung, dass WinCC 8.0 ne Zwischenkreatur wird, nicht abwegig.



Das aktuelle TIA WinCC heißt * WinCC Professional V11*  mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.



Flexible Nachfolger (aktuell):

    WinCC Basic (TIA-Portal) V11 SP2
    WinCC Comfort (TIA-Portal) V11 SP2
    WinCC Advanced (TIA Portal) V11 SP2


WinCC Nachfolger  (aktuell):

    WinCC Professional (TIA Portal) V11 SP2 


Das heißt aber nicht, das nicht mit PCS7 das alte WinCC Vx.x nicht weiterentwickelt werden muss.

Frank


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wer bekommt denn noch genaue und RICHTIGE Aussagen von und zu wie es mit PC7 weiter geht?



PCS7 ist hier ja eigentlich auch nicht das Thema  Sollte nur etwas helfen, das Versionswirrwar um WinCC aufzuklären.

Gruß


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das aktuelle TIA WinCC heißt * WinCC Professional V11*  mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.
> 
> Frank



Und das ist für PC7 Version 8?
Also da ist zur Zeit noch WinCC 7.1 im Einsatz
Oder habe ich jetzt den Anschluss verpasst?

Schreibt ihr beide um zwei völlig verschiedene Fakten?


bike


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Und das ist für PC7 Version 8?
> Also da ist zur Zeit noch WinCC 7.1 im Einsatz
> Oder habe ich jetzt den Anschluss verpasst?
> 
> ...



In der aktuellen PCS7 Version 8.0Upd1 ist WinCC 7.0SP3 integriert. Das ist ein Fakt. Alles andere sind nur Vermutungen.

Gruß.

WinCC7.1 kenne ich nicht. Als nächste Version für WinCC ist 7.2 offiziell von Siemens angekündigt.


----------



## IBFS (15 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Und das ist für PC7 Version 8?



Wer sagte des so etwas?

Es gibt eine klar Trennung zwischen dem TIA und dem CLASSIC

die erkennt man an der Nummerierung

Vx.x  (kleiner 9.9) == alt

Vxx (größer 10 ) == neu == TIA - Linie

Das ist doch so einfach.

Frank


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2013)

Wenn ich am Montag wieder den Spielzeugrechner nutzen kann, werde ich dir die installierten Software ausdrucken.
Dort ist PCS7 Version 8.0 mit  WinCC Version 7.1 installiert, so wurde es uns von BigS geliefert hat.
Produktiv abeiten wir immer noch mit PCS7 Version 7.1.


bike


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Es gibt eine klar Trennung zwischen dem TIA und dem CLASSIC
> ...
> Das ist doch so einfach.



Naja eben nicht, wenn in TIA11Prof das WinCC7.2 integriert sein soll. Das ist doch der ganze Mist...

PS: und wenn die das WinCC7.2 irgendwie zum TIA "passendgefrickelt" haben, will ich damit (auch ohne TIA) eigentlich nicht arbeiten.


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja eben nicht, wenn in TIA11Prof das WinCC7.2 integriert sein soll. Das ist doch der ganze Mist...



JA, wie wahr, wie wahr                   



bike


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Montag wieder den Spielzeugrechner nutzen kann, werde ich dir die installierten Software ausdrucken.
> Dort ist PCS7 Version 8.0 mit  WinCC Version 7.1 installiert, so wurde es uns von BigS geliefert hat.
> Produktiv abeiten wir immer noch mit PCS7 Version 7.1.
> 
> ...



PCS7 V8.0 ist definitiv mit WinCC7.0SP3 ausgeliefert.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/62818053 Seite 61

Gruß.


----------



## IBFS (15 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja eben nicht, wenn in TIA11Prof das WinCC7.2 integriert sein soll.



Zum letzten Mal:   ICH HABE TIA11Prof  auf meinem Rechner installiert!!!!!!!    und das hat mit WinCC V7.X nicht zu tun, denn V7.X  das habe ich auch.  Das sind verschiedene DVDs 

 TIA11Prof   - wie ihr das nennt -  ist innerhalb des TIA installiert und hat derzeit eine Funktionsabdeckung - lt. SIEMENS von 70% gegenüber der äquvivalenten V7.X Version die GLEICHZEITIG beim einem gültigen SUS ausgeliefert wird.

Wer also WinCC SUS hat bekommt schon seit etwa 1,5 Jahren jeweils EINE DVD    TIAxxProf   und EINE  DVD  WinCC Vx.x.   Das wird solange so bleiben, bis WinCC Vx.x (CLASSIC) abgekündigt ist.  

Frank


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2013)

Also ist WInCC nicht in TIA 11 integriert


bike


----------



## IBFS (15 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also ist WinCC nicht in TIA 11 integriert
> bike



Der Satz ist so falsch.

Der direkte Nachfolger des alten WinCC Vx.x "CLASSIC" das neue WinCCProf. V11 ist NATÜRLICH in TIA integriert. 

Das alte weiterhin parallel weiterentwickelte WinCC Vx.x "CLASSIC" ist natürlich NICHT in TIA integriert. Wie soll das bitte vernünftig gehen. Das gibt die neue TIA-Projektstruktur garnicht nicht her. 

Ich hoffe jetzt hat es auch der letzte begriffen.   

Lest euch endlich mal die korrekten Begriffe für die einzelnen Softwarepakete an. Das wirkt sonst sehr unprofessionell und macht es unmöglich vernünftig zu diskutieren.

Das ist genauso doof, wie seit Jahren immer diese Thread-Überschiften - ich habe eine Frage zu WinCC .... und es war dann nicht sofort klar, meint er nun   WinCC Vx.x  oder WinCC Flexible.

Also - bitte  - gewöhnt euch eine klare Sprache an sonst wir das nix.     

Frank


----------



## ducati (16 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> ICH HABE TIA11Prof  auf meinem Rechner installiert!!!!!!!    und das hat mit WinCC V7.X nicht zu tun, denn V7.X  das habe ich auch.



Die Aussage, dass TIA11Prof WinCC7.2 beinhaltet, kam von Rupp:



Rupp schrieb:


> ausserdem ist wincc-v11 in wirklichkeit ein wincc-v7 welches in erster linie nur in tia "voll integriert" wurde. das was am ende rauskommt ist das selbe wie von wincc-v7, ich habs zwar noch nicht getestet, behaupte aber das man die projektierung von wincc-v11 mit wincc-v7 öffnen kann



und von Centipede:



centipede schrieb:


> Im Kern ist WinCC V11 Advanced eine Weiterentwicklung der Runtime von flexible 2008SP2 und WinCC V11 Professionel eine Weiterentwicklung der Runtime WinCC V7.2
> Eine komplett neue Runtime ist in Entwicklung, wann Release steht in den Sternen V20? :-D
> 
> Gruß,
> Centi



Wenn das so nicht stimmt, dann sind wir jetzt wenigstens wieder einen Schritt weiter. Aus Deinen bisherigen Posts konnte ich diese Aussage nicht herauslesen.

Gruß.


----------



## IBFS (16 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Aus Deinen bisherigen Posts konnte ich diese Aussage nicht herauslesen.



Ich konnte mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ich der Einzige hier im Forum sein soll, der das je installiert hat.

Ausserdem hatte ich die EXAKTE Abgenzungen der Lieferformen schon in früheren Post geschrieben. 

Ergänzen möchte ich, das ich zur Zeit SUS-WinCC mit 64K  und  SUS WinCCProf.V11 mit 4096 TAGs habe. 
Bei letzterer hat sich SIEMENS wohl noch nicht getraut mehr als diese 4K freizuschalten, denn da sollten es
ja auch mind. 64K sein. Aber wie gesagt, Funktionsabdeckung derzeit 70% gegenüber WinCC-CLASSIC-V7.x/V8.x   

Gruß

Frank


----------



## ducati (16 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich konnte mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ich der Einzige hier im Forum sein soll, der das je installiert hat.
> 
> Ausserdem hatte ich die EXAKTE Abgenzungen der Lieferformen schon in früheren Post geschrieben.



Ich habs nicht installiert, deshalb habe ich  diesen Tread hier gestartet. Die Abrenzung sind mir schon klar. 
Nur kann es aber trotzdem sein, dass Siemens eine ähnliche Softwarekomponenten einmal als WinCC7.2 und einmal als TIAWinCC11prof verkauft, weil evtl das eigentlich geplante TIAWinCC noch nicht fertig ist... So abwegig klingt das für mich nicht.

Was Deine Erfahrungen angeht, beziehen die sich aber nur auf WinCC7.0? Weil das WinCC7.2 gibts ja noch nicht, das ist aber die eigentliche Frage hier in diesem Thread...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (16 Februar 2013)

PS in der Mall wird TIAWinCCprof aber mit 65000 Tags beworben...

so richtig passt das für mich alles immer noch nicht zusammen.



> SIMATIC WinCC Runtime Professional ist erhältlich als Softwarepaket mit 128, 512, 2048, 4096, 8192, 65536 PowerTags. Als PowerTags werden ausschließlich Datenpunkte gekennzeichnet, die über einen WinCC Runtime Professional -Kanal eine Verbindung zu Steuerungen oder anderen Datenquellen besitzen. Dabei können von einem Datenpunkt bis zu 32 Meldungen abgeleitet werden. Darüber hinaus stehen interne Variablen ohne Kopplung als zusätzliche Systemleistung zur Verfügung. WinCC Runtime Professional enthält darüber hinaus auch 500 Archivvariablen. Für größere Mengengerüste können zusätzliche Archivlizenzen erworben werden.


----------



## IBFS (16 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Was Deine Erfahrungen angeht, beziehen die sich aber nur auf WinCC7.0? Weil das WinCC7.2 gibts ja noch nicht, das ist aber die eigentliche Frage hier in diesem Thread...



Es hängt ALLES einzig und allein an der Datenstruktur der TIA vs. CLASSIC-Variante. Diese sind total verschieden, 
sodass man da definitiv kein Zwittervariante erschaffen kann. Und bzgl. 65000  -  vielleicht bezahle ich zu wenig SUS
oder der Doppelvertrag ALT/NEU - WinCC ist an dieser Stelle limitiert. Falls man mit TIA-WinCCProf. 65000 haben will,
kostet das evtl. extra. Das ist mir aber momentan egal.

Frank


----------



## ducati (16 Februar 2013)

OK, danke :sm24: 

Schönen Samstag noch.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Februar 2013)

Für mich das Interessanteste an WinCC 7.2 ist der Siemens Information Server.
Ich mach jetzt schon Einiges mit WinCC -> MS SQL-Server 2008R2 -> Business Reporting Services
Mit den Reporting Services sind aussagekräftige Datenauswertungen sehr einfach möglich. Die Auswertungen werden per Web-Server verteilt. Eines der Highlights ist der Export nach Excel oder PDF. Die Roprting Services gibt es auch beim kostenlosen SQL-Server-Express. Wer's mal testen will ...

Wenn nun Siemens dies in WinCC richtig integriert, dann kann man sich oft UserArchive, Datamonitor, Webnavigator oder Industrial Databridge sparen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## daschris (17 Februar 2013)

Ansonsten ist WinCC7.2. noch komplett als Unicode ausgeführt, d.h. es gibt keine Asia Version mehr.
Das Engineering von tags wurde verbessert, copy und paste geht, erstellen der Variablen durch ziehen im grid. Grid ist sortierbar... ähnlich Flex oder TIAP.
Das handling der Strukturvariablen ist deutlich verbessert
Die von Dieter genannten Reporting services bestehen auch aus einem Teil historian, die den bisherigen CAS ablösen
Der Graphics designer ist moderner geworden, variablen kann man direkt im Fenster sehen und verwenden, und die Eigenschaften sind kein Pop up mehr usw...
Es wird im Hintergrund der SQL Server 2008 verwendet
Alles in allem ein bisschen alles auf einen neueren Stand gebracht..


----------



## IBFS (17 Februar 2013)

daschris schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist WinCC7.2. noch komplett als Unicode ausgeführt, d.h. es gibt keine Asia Version mehr.
> Das Engineering von tags wurde verbessert, copy und paste geht, erstellen der Variablen durch ziehen im grid. Grid ist sortierbar... ähnlich Flex oder TIAP.
> Das handling der Strukturvariablen ist deutlich verbessert
> Die von Dieter genannten Reporting services bestehen auch aus einem Teil historian, die den bisherigen CAS ablösen
> ...



Das alles deutet darauf hin, dass SIEMENS sich auf einen längere Parallelexistenz von WinCC - CLASSIC und WinCC Prof - TIA einstellt.  Solange man keinen vollumfänglichen Ersatz
für PCS7 auf BASIS TIA hat, geht das auch garnicht anders. Ich denke vor 2017/18 gibt es keine fertiges TIA-PCS7. Es gibt ja noch nicht mal CFC im TIA. 

Frank


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Februar 2013)

Da hier ja schon viel spekuliert wird:
Ich habe zumindest gehört, die Entwicklung der 400er soll jetzt wohl an einem anderen Siemens Standort (Karlsruhe?) fortgesetzt werden. Dann soll an CFC wohl auch etwas optimiert werden, da die ursprünglichen Entwickler eher auf den Maschinenbau fokussiert waren, und dort kommt CFC ja so gut wie nie zum Einsatz. Vom Grund auf wird man die eigentlich schlechte Umsetzung von CFC in Step7 aber wohl nicht mehr ändern können.
PCS7 mit TIA mag ich mir auch gar nicht vorstellen. PCS7/CFC ist in Step7 schon sehr langsam, und das kombiniert mit der Langsamkeit von TIA - omg.


----------



## Eliot (20 Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Da wir zur Zeit auch eine Anfrage von einem Kunden haben der unbedingt TIA einsetzen will und auch eine 1500er sowie WinCC 7.2 evtl. als Zwischenlösung:

Die WinCC V7.2 ist vor allem auch in der Lage mit den 1500er CPUs zu kommunizieren, alles davor kann das anscheinend nicht (Aussage direkt vom Support). WinCC bleibt auch erstmal parallel bestehen und wird auch "bedingt" weiterentwickelt...


----------



## Astralavista (20 Februar 2013)

Aber was bringt denn WinCC 7.2 in Verbindung mit einer 1500er?
Dann muss man ja die 1500er in TIA programmieren und 7.2 ist ja die Classic-Welt.
Da ist das WinCC-Projekt ja wieder nicht integriert. Also ohne die Funktionalität von AS-OS übersetzen würde ich durchdrehen (Alles händisch anlegen).
Da würde ich dann wenn schon TIA und 1500 gefordert, auch auf WinCC Professional (TIA) gehen. Dann ist wenigstens alles einheitlich.


----------



## Eliot (20 Februar 2013)

Ja, das ist klar. Man hat halt kein integriertes Projekt, denke das ist eher für bestehende WinCC Projekte wo durch eine Erweiterung / Umbau ne 1500er dran muss. Hatte letztens auch ein Projekt mit nem Comfort-Panel (muss ja in TIA gemacht werden) und ner 300er die aber in das Gesamtprojekt (natürlich in V5.5) integriert werden sollte...


----------



## IBFS (20 Februar 2013)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Aber was bringt denn WinCC 7.2 in Verbindung mit einer 1500er?
> ...
> .... Also ohne die Funktionalität von AS-OS übersetzen würde ich durchdrehen (Alles händisch anlegen).



Den Zusatzaufwand, selbst wenn alle Teilsoftware morgen fehlerfrei auf dem Tisch liegen würde, bezahlt euch niemand.


----------



## IBFS (20 Februar 2013)

Eliot schrieb:


> Ja, das ist klar. Man hat halt kein integriertes Projekt, denke das ist eher für bestehende WinCC Projekte wo durch eine Erweiterung / Umbau ne 1500er dran muss. Hatte letztens auch ein Projekt mit nem Comfort-Panel (muss ja in TIA gemacht werden) und ner 300er die aber in das Gesamtprojekt (natürlich in V5.5) integriert werden sollte...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du erahnen kannst, was der AS-OS-Transfer ist.   Das ist nicht zu vergleichen mit einem dranhängen eines simplen Panels.


----------



## Eliot (20 Februar 2013)

@IBFS: Wir hatten das große Glück das der Kunde das gemacht hat  Aber der nächste wird das wohl nicht so machen. Kann ich auch nur von abraten, der Mehraufwand steht in keiner Relation...


----------



## ducati (20 Februar 2013)

Eliot schrieb:


> Da wir zur Zeit auch eine Anfrage von einem Kunden haben der unbedingt TIA einsetzen will und auch eine 1500er



Welche Begründung hat er denn dafür? Oder hat da nur der Siemens-Vertreter kräftig gerührt?

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (20 Februar 2013)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Aber was bringt denn WinCC 7.2 in Verbindung mit einer 1500er?
> Dann muss man ja die 1500er in TIA programmieren und 7.2 ist ja die Classic-Welt.
> Da ist das WinCC-Projekt ja wieder nicht integriert. Also ohne die Funktionalität von AS-OS übersetzen würde ich durchdrehen (Alles händisch anlegen).
> Da würde ich dann wenn schon TIA und 1500 gefordert, auch auf WinCC Professional (TIA) gehen. Dann ist wenigstens alles einheitlich.



Wenn wir mal "weiterspinnen" ist ja vielleicht die 1500er irgendwann mit Step7 5.x programmierbar... Wer weiss, was dort in den Köpfen rumschwirrt...

Gruß


----------



## Eliot (20 Februar 2013)

Es gibt Dinge die entziehen sich meinem Verständnis... Ein Kollege und ich konnten ihm gerade so ausreden son Hybrid-Sch... zu machen mit WinCC V7.2 für die Visu und TIA V12 für die SPSen. Mehr ging leider nicht, glücklich bin ich damit auch nicht, habs aber nu an der Backe rauszukriegen wann V12 kommt (IBFS hat ja auch beim Thread Freigabedatum V12 gepostet: http://spsforum.com/showthread.php/60172-Freigabetermin-S7-1500-TIA12?p=428174#post428174 ).

Fazit: WinCC V7.2 ist möglich mit ner 1500er aber nicht ratsam (wenn dann nur mit ganz eingeschränktem Umfang und wann hat man daas schon)

Bei Panels ist das in der Tat schon was anderes, da meistens eh weniger umfangreich, nervt aber auch ganz gewaltig und kann richtig lange dauern - was der Kunde dann meistens auch nicht bezahlen will. 

Falls jemand mal in so eine Situation (S7 mit Step7 mit einem Comfort-Panel dran) kommt:
Programm möglichst alle benötigten Variablen anlegen und Flexible mit nem Basic-Panel. Dann kann man wenigstens die ganzen Variablen rüberziehen und muss nicht alles händisch anlegen...

@ducati: Diese Funktion würde auf tosenden Beifall stoßen


----------



## Astralavista (20 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal "weiterspinnen" ist ja vielleicht die 1500er irgendwann mit Step7 5.x programmierbar... Wer weiss, was dort in den Köpfen rumschwirrt...
> 
> Gruß



Da hätte ich auch nix dagegen. Sofern man die neuen Funktionen von TIA nicht braucht wäre das ne Klasse Übergangslösung bis TIA richtig funktioniert.
Ich denke die könnten sogar die Comfort Panels noch in Flex integrieren. Mit den Basic Dingern gehts ja auch.
Das wäre momentan sogar noch richtig interessant.

Dann würde auch mehr von der neuen Hardware gekauft werden und man müsste dem Kunden nicht abgekündigte Hardware für ne Neuanlage verkaufen.
Spätere Migration auf TIA wäre dann natürlich auch einfacher da schon neue Hardware verbaut.


----------



## Eliot (20 Februar 2013)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen! Die Basic-Panels können leider garnichts. Und gerade die Produktabkündigung war heut morgen dann auch so ein Thema, wo ich den Kunden dann auch verstehen kann.


----------



## ducati (20 Februar 2013)

Der Stand heute ist: Es gibt keine 1500 und keine TIA Portal V12 und kein WinCC 7.2. Punkt. Irgendwann muss man mal anfangen zu arbeiten. Für mich ist das der *momentan verfügbare* Stand, und der wäre Step7 5.5 WinCC 7.0 und S7-400...
Jetzt kann man natürlich warten ob irgendwann was neues kommt, und dann sagt einer hmm wollen wir nicht auf TIA V12SP1 warten? Das ist stabiler...

Ich weiss, es gibt in diversen Verträgen immer den Passus, die neuseste HW/SW zu liefern. Für mich ist das aber immer der zum Projektbeginn verfügbare Stand. Die Version lasse ich mir dann schriftlich bestätigen. Danach gibts nur noch HF, im Einzelfall auch mal nen SP...

Gruß.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Der Stand heute ist: Es gibt keine 1500 und keine TIA Portal V12 und kein WinCC 7.2. Punkt. Irgendwann muss man mal anfangen zu arbeiten. Für mich ist das der *momentan verfügbare* Stand, und der wäre Step7 5.5 WinCC 7.0 und S7-400...
> Jetzt kann man natürlich warten ob irgendwann was neues kommt, und dann sagt einer hmm wollen wir nicht auf TIA V12SP1 warten? Das ist stabiler...
> 
> Ich weiss, es gibt in diversen Verträgen immer den Passus, die neuseste HW/SW zu liefern. Für mich ist das aber immer der zum Projektbeginn verfügbare Stand. Die Version lasse ich mir dann schriftlich bestätigen. Danach gibts nur noch HF, im Einzelfall auch mal nen SP...
> ...



*ACK*

Genauso mache ich es auch. In meinen Angeboten steht schon die derzeit von mir eingesetzten Softwareversionen. Abgesehen davon wollen meine Kunden gar nicht immer das neuste sondern oft was bewährtes.  Die haben ja auch ihre Erfahrungen gemacht......


----------



## ducati (20 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wollen meine Kunden gar nicht immer das neuste sondern oft was bewährtes.  Die haben ja auch ihre Erfahrungen gemacht......



Jo. Selbst mit WinCC 7.2 SP0 bin ich vorsichtig. Bei den vielen größeren Änderungen sind da vermutlich auch moch einige Bugs drin.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2013)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch nix dagegen. Sofern man die neuen Funktionen von TIA nicht braucht wäre das ne Klasse Übergangslösung bis TIA richtig funktioniert.
> Ich denke die könnten sogar die Comfort Panels noch in Flex integrieren. Mit den Basic Dingern gehts ja auch.
> Das wäre momentan sogar noch richtig interessant.



Diese Diskussion hatte ich neulich auch mit Siemens.
Alternativ diskutieren wir gerade den Einsatz von Panel-PC un WinCC flex PC-Runtime.
Ist aber noch ein richtiges Preisthema ... Wenn man 2000 Tags braucht, dann ist die PC-Runtime kein Schnäppchen *leider*

Naja mal schauen was die Zeit bringt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (21 März 2013)

WinCC 7.2 ist jetzt freigegeben.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/67793991

Soll auch S7 1200/1500 teilweise unterstützen.



> *2.6 Neue Kommunikationskanäle*
> 
> Kommunikationskanal zu neuen CPU (S7-1200 / S7-1500) (nur absolute Adresse, keine CPU-Alarming Unterstützung)
> Einführung des OPC UA Server (DA, HDA)


Gruß.

PS: ist auch schon Bestandteil von PCS7 8.0 SP1 ...


----------

